# Aromatherapist Certification



## moodymonday (Jan 22, 2014)

Hi all! I'm currently a pre-med student looking into becoming a certified aromatherapist. Are there any programs that are particularly reputable/recommended? I live in the Seattle area but have not been successful in finding a program locally. I was also debating online courses so I could maintain a job and work on my pre-med degree. I'm looking for a one to two year course. Do those of you who have certifications have any recommendations?


----------



## Lindy (Jan 22, 2014)

The one I most strongly recommend is a Canadian one out of Vancouver that is well recognized and does the on-line training.  West Coast Institute of Aromatherapy....


----------



## moodymonday (Jan 23, 2014)

Thank you! I'm on their website now looking at their courses and prices and such. I'm having a friend of mine ask a few of her friends about what they did for their certification.


----------



## Lindy (Jan 26, 2014)

As a med student there is a book I think you will find particularly interesting - Aromatherapy for Health Professionals... http://www.amazon.ca/dp/0443101345/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

 Great book.  It is my go to for a lot of the information I want.  It's pricey but worth it.


----------



## soapballs (Mar 11, 2014)

You may be interested in http://www.acupuncture.edu/combined-mastersbachelor/


----------



## yssah (Dec 28, 2015)

i would also like to know a good certification school that does not cost too much. feedback on schools would also be nice.


----------



## shunt2011 (Dec 28, 2015)

yssah said:


> i would also like to know a good certification school that does not cost too much. feedback on schools would also be nice.




This post is old. You may want to start a new thread since most all these folks are no longer here


----------

